# Spider racks



## jarmst4 (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally finished remodeling my master bath and bedroom. Now it's time to put my stuff back together. The rack goes to the ceiling and is 6' long. The bottom shelf will fit my 10 gallon conversions and the next 2 up will fit my 8x12 exo Terras. I'll prolly spend next weekend getting the trim work done, hopefully get to paint. After that I will have the lighting rigged up and get my mist king tubing set up. It is measured to exactly fit all my tanks so they are in neat rows. I have OCD super bad. I can't stand Mis matched enclosures. I will take pics as I get more done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 11, 2012)

that will be cool when its done.


----------



## longviewsteven (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking forward to pics of the finished product.


----------

